# Ariens that have locked wheels.



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi, my mums Ariens snowblower just died the other day, and im considering repairing it if its possible.
But i need your help on what my be the problem, its an Ariens ST1032 model nr: 924073

The problem is that the wheels are just stuck, we cant move it any gear og when its in free? is it the gearbox, or some other problem? i hope you cn give som guidelines.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Try tilting it up into the service position, and then remove the belly pan, and take a look. If you don't see any issues, then snap some photos, and post them here, and someone will have some suggestions.


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Try tilting it up into the service position, and then remove the belly pan, and take a look. If you don't see any issues, then snap some photos, and post them here, and someone will have some suggestions.


Ok, i can try look at it tomorrow and take some pictures, im locking at some youtube video`s now, cud this have something to do with the friction disc?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes but could be many things, If a friction disk is worn usually it cant engage the wheels but it may be something rusty or even a mouse made a nest inside it and jamming things up. It's surprising how many mouse nests I have come across inside of snow blowers, Mine included so get some pics and post them up and we can see if there is anything obvious.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

OH and go to a few different threads and make a few posts, You need 10 posts in different threads before it lets you post pics. I use photobucket for my pics


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Im sure we can find your problem and point you in the right direction to repair. You might need 10 posts to put up pictures, heard it was changed to allow new members to post up instantly... but also heard that it still was not working. Like Rit333 suggested drop the bottom pan and see whats going on. Locked wheels should be easy to find problem. When friction disc contacts friction plate it turns the hex shaft its mounted on, which then connects a chain to a reduction gear double sprocket, which then connects another chain to a larger sprocket that drives the differential gear, then finally the axle & differential are driven from there. Here is a pixx of the drive assembly that i recently serviced, the differential & axle are removed and laying to the left on the cart. Please let us know what you find. Where are you located, possibly near a member that can give you hands on help.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> OH and go to a few different threads and make a few posts, You need 10 posts in different threads before it lets you post pics. I use photobucket for my pics


Sort of, but when the wheels won't turn than the friction disk is suspect, but sounds like something is not releasing.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Shaw351;1223201 Where are you located said:


> He's in Norway ! I'm be willing to go during the Summer, but on his Nickel, of course.
> 
> It may take me a few months to fix it though !


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> He's in Norway ! I'm be willing to go during the Summer, but on his Nickel, of course.
> 
> It may take me a few months to fix it though !


Shoot.... missed the location under his profile, guess Massachusetts is a little far for hands on from me !!!
I'll bet we still get the problem discovered. Hope he can do the repairs himself and save the repair bill.


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

thats correct im located in Norway  if its the gearbox i don`t think its worth repairing, because of expensive parts :/
My mom told me that she was driving it when it just stalled, and then the wheels just locked. i will try to open it tomorrow with a friend that is mechanic so hopefully we will find the problem. and i will post you pictures!


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/79ck2ue8ybprc4x/AADTgKOjgNGc4NBLI9fSHT34a?dl=0

Her you can look at my pictures, first I thought it was the wheel in there with the rubber on but you can see there are ball bearings that is broke, not sure if that's the correct name on english


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I doesn't look in that bad of shape actually, Some new bushings and bearings and you should be all se, It looks like it was maintained with grease but the friction wheel does look a bit beat up and should also be replaced when you take it apart to replace bearings.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

It does look like that bearing is broken, and if the axle is offset from centre, it's possible that there is no pressure on the rubber wheel from the aluminum drive disk. When you press down on the lever, instead of bringing pressure onto the rubber drive, the axle is just moving away. Depending how the bearings are broken, could also prevent the axle from turning, stuck wheels.

Bearings should not be too expensive, but if I were you, I would replace both bearings on that axle, one at each end. 

Probably want to check the others as well since they are all the same age and if one is gone, then the others might not be far behind.

I have no idea about the cost of snowblowers and parts in Norway, but those older machines are built much better than most of the newer machines, so I would think twice about throwing it away and buying new.


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

skutflut said:


> It does look like that bearing is broken, and if the axle is offset from centre, it's possible that there is no pressure on the rubber wheel from the aluminum drive disk. When you press down on the lever, instead of bringing pressure onto the rubber drive, the axle is just moving away. Depending how the bearings are broken, could also prevent the axle from turning, stuck wheels.
> 
> Bearings should not be too expensive, but if I were you, I would replace both bearings on that axle, one at each end.
> 
> ...


The bearing is completely destroyed, but there are just on one side there are bearings. and the friction disk is in bad shape so its probably smart to change that as well now. now i just have to find a good youtube video to se how its best dissembling this


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

the bearings just dropout so that was easy  now the hard part to find the right part for it. 
Thanks for help her


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

after what i can find her, it must be part nr 25 i need. 

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/ariens/924073_(000101)_WW_2.gif 

Ball Bearing [05408000] for Ariens Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts

Someone care to agree


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks like the right part. If you check around Google searching that part number, you will find better prices. If you have an industrial supply store near you, you could take it there and see if they can match it at the local shop in Norway. 

It doesn't have to be a genuine "Ariens" bearing, just has to be the right size and quality. I think Ariens buys bearings from several different suppliers for their manufacturing program.


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have to shops just by my work so I will pay them a visit tomorrow and hear if they have or can order that part? thanks for all help


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

1621-2rs should be the crossover part number, which is an off the shelf regular bearing. Really easy to change, you put a wrench on the shaft the bearing is mounted to, remove the outer nut, remove the 4 little bearing retainer plate nuts, lift off the plate , tap out what is left of the damaged bearing, little dab of grease on the shaft and reassemble. Lube up all moving parts, replace friction wheel, then it should be ready to fight another day. Friction wheel is very easy to remove, it is just 5 self tapping bolts you need to remove, and then wiggle it out from the machine, make sure when you reinstall it that it is in the proper position because if you mount it backwards your gears will not be in the correct position when you shift. Be extremely careful not to cross thread them because it is Aluminum and can happen very easily. I put a wrench on the hex shaft to keep it steady while removing and tightening those friction disc bolts. Should be a really easy job, as everything is straightforward just by looking at it, it should be like a half an hour job to do both the bearing and the friction wheel. Keep us posted and we will get you back up and running in no time. Good luck with your project.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Shaw...is that the same bearing as the ST 8-24? I've got some to replace on mine....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> Shaw...is that the same bearing as the ST 8-24? I've got some to replace on mine....Thanks in advance.


Cranman it is the same bearing, i cross referenced it to machine 9240XX and it was. I'm 99% sure that particular bearing is the same on all that style cross shaft.


----------



## CrackheadPanda6 (Mar 11, 2017)

After changing bearing and friction wheel the snowblower is god to go again. 

Thanks for the help in this forum


----------



## coopa (Apr 2, 2017)

Say, Is that Norway, the country, or Norway, the little town in the backwoods of Maine, USA?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

coopa said:


> Say, Is that Norway, the country, or Norway, the little town in the backwoods of Maine, USA?


I'd say that's the country of Norway. I've read posts on here from Sweden and Poland and a couple of other European countries. This is an international forum!


----------

